# How to print a zoomed in photo?



## rambler (Jul 17, 2011)

After I have a raw image, I know with editing software, I can zoom in on a portion of the image or enlarge the entire image.  Can I then print the enlarged version or zoomed in portion of the original image?

For example, I have a photo of a bird taken at 20 feet away.  After zooming in with editing the bird looks to be a lot closer.  Let's say I zoomed in so that only the head was showing, can I then print that close-up image?  

At a site one day, I talked to another camera-holding-person who said he was a professional.  He told me it could be done in photoshop, but he did not explain how.


----------



## Malone (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe I've misunderstood what you're asking, but you could just simply crop the portion you want to print, enlarge (or enlarge/zoom then crop) and save a copy to be printed.


----------



## Edsport (Jul 17, 2011)

Just crop it...


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2011)

As mentioned you would crop *a duplicate* of the original photo.
Cropping reduces photo resolution because it entails discarding pixels and reducing the pixel dimensions of the photo. (pixel dimensions = resolution)
A reduction of the resolution limits how big a quality print can be made.

Choose the aspect ratio for the crop carefully.


----------



## rambler (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, KMH.  I just noticed on the zoom adjuster in Lightroom 3, there is a ratio indicator.  1:1, or 1:2 or 2:1 the other way.  Thanks. to E and M, too!


----------



## fokker (Jul 19, 2011)

It's called cropping. In lightroom 3 under develop mode find the crop overlay tool as indicated above. Then crop the photo.
You'll also notice that once in the crop mode you have the ability to freely rotate the photo and adjust the aspect ratio as needed.


----------

